#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Beste ervaring: Amps op EAW 850

## ricardo

Hallo medeforummembers,

Ik ben ricardo en ben nogal nieuw in de muziek wereld.

Ik werk met EAW KF850 en EAW SB850 kasten.

Nu hebben wij hier over Labgrup versterkers maar ik hoor
van vele anderen dat de carver pt2400 of de qsc mx of ex3000
series het veel beter doen.

Ik ben zelf redelijk te vreden over de Labgruppen maar het kan altijd beter, ook heb ik gehoord dat de processor een grote rol speelt.

Ik heb nou uit me hoofd de labgrup fp 3600 serie met een eaw 800i processor.

Nu heb ik ook gehoord dat de BSS of DBX het ook niet slecht doet als processor.

Nu is mijn vraag aan jullie, wat zijn jullie ervaringen en meningen hierover?
En wat vinden jullie de beste amps/processoren voor de EAW KF850 en EAW SB850 kasten?

Mvg,

Een nieuwsgierige, leergierige en anthousiaste nieuweling.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik zeg originele EAW processor, met Crest PRO amp's, wel die zware ouwe...Carver doet het ook 'goed' maar met Crest toch een stuk beter..

----------


## sis

> Ik zeg originele EAW processor



Absoluut, geen discussie mogelijk...
Ik merk dit ook met mijn kleinere EAW set met een MX 100 processor
Deze is gewoon niet te vervangen 
sis

----------


## Koen van der K

Heb wat kleinere fullrange EAW kasten (FL103) die ik met een Crest pro 6001 fullrange aanstuur, soms bi-amped met een 8001 op het laag en een 6001 op het MH ... klinkt zeer direct / strak. Heb er nooit andere amps op gehad dus kan enkel een mening geven over deze combi.

Systeem heeft geen eigen controller, stuur de boel aan met een BSS omnidrive maar daar hoeft (buiten de HP en een LP vanaf 11K) nagenoeg niets op gefilterd te worden.

Zoals Olaf zegt; oude Pro series werken sowieso OK, als gewicht geen probleem en je nog aan een paar van die dingen kunt komen.

Groeten en succes !

----------


## jakkes72

Ik ben zeer te spreken over de combi EAW SB850 met PT2400's.
Maar moet eerlijk ook zeggen dat ik ook nooit een andere combi gehoord heb.....
Uiteraard wel de originele processor gebruiken!!!!
Scheelde bij mijn SB250's enorm!!!! (terwijl de versterker het zelfde is gebleven: PT-2400.

Vanwege het gewicht ben ik aan het overwegen om de PT's in te ruilen/verkopen.

----------


## Freek Fokker

Als je nu al Fp3400's gebruikt is het onzin te DOWNGRADEN naar Carver PT of nog erger QSC.
Die Fp3400 levert al veel meer vermogen dan de PT2400 van 10 jaar oud.

Mijn advies, lekker bij je 3400's blijven. Missch is op het sub een Fp6400 een upgrade.

----------


## jakkes72

Freek:
Als ik de PT2400's vervang voor een LAB FP6000q, moet er dan nog iets aan de processor gedaan worden?

----------


## Gast1401081

crown macotechs.... en dan ff vermogen erbijzoeken ...

----------


## jack

Vermogen wil niet altijd alles zeggen!

gevoelsmatig speelt een crest 8001 op het laag net zo hard als een dikke lab(fp6400).


Terwijl de crest toch beduidend minder vermogen heeft!

Alleen da gewicht hé!

----------


## arie

heb met eigen gevoel mogen ervaren dat labgruppen echt strakker klinkt dan crest(heb namelijke beide eindtrappen gehad)maar de cresten geven doordat ze minder controle over de speakers hebben je het idee dat je meer sub krijgt al is dit dan wel weer niet super strak (maar klinkt wel vet), ik zeg altijd maar het is net wat je zelf wilt horen ik draai nu met fp+ serie op een kf750set met de nieuwe ux8800 proccessor en dit gaat echt rete lekker, ik zou ook graag een keer 850 willen horen met de nieuwe proccessors en de nieuwe labs naast de oude cresten met oude proccessor, dit puur voor een goed vergelijk(ik weet wel dat et mid hoog met deze nieuwe proccessor ongeevenaard is, groeten arjan

----------


## bones2001

> 500€ voor een 6400?
> Denk niet dat het zulke uilen zijn bij Audiobizz, en ik denk nog veel minder dat een onderneming zijn labs gaat lossen voor die prijs om een nieuwe te kopen..



Blijkbaar hebben ze er bij Audiobizz alle vertrouwen in  :Wink: 

*De maanden mei, juni en juli zijn de inruilmaanden bij AudioBizz.*
            Wilt u al tijden de L-Acoustics-standaard op versterkerniveau hebben? Dan is dit nu een unieke kans. 

            Bent u in bezit van een LA17, 24 of 48 versterker (of LAB variant)? Dan kunt u nu deze inruilen voor een LA4, LA4X of LA8! 

            Wat zijn de voorwaarden?             A.    De in te ruilen versterker moet nog goed functioneren.
B.    De versterker moet nog compleet zijn (o.a. alle knoppen aanwezig).
C.    De inruilwaarde wordt binnen 30 dagen na ontvangst van de oude versterker aan u gecrediteerd.
D.   Uw versterker wordt na inruil getest en indien voldaan aan de bovenstaande voorwaarden krijgt u van ons bericht van goedkeuring.
            De inruilwaarde (mits voldaan aan de voorwaarden) voor de versterkers is als volgt: 
LA17, 24 of 48 inruilen op een LA4 -> inruilwaarde* tot € 500,- incl BTW* (slechts beperkte en tijdelijke voorraad)
LA17, 24 of 48 inruilen op een LA4X  -> inruilwaarde tot *€ 400,- incl BTW* (20 stuks beschikbaar)
LA17, 24 of 48 inruilen op een LA8 -> inruilwaarde van tot *€ 500,- incl BTW* (20 stuks beschikbaar

----------


## MusicXtra

> waarom niet?



Naast een FP10.000Q komt hij hoorbaar niet mee qua vermogen en lijkt de amp minder controle te hebben over de conus.

----------


## basspeaker

Ik heb de originele Lab Gruppen fp10000q en de Fp6400 naast elkaar gehad en vergeleken.
zelf had ik ook het idee om de fp10000q op de Subs te gebruike, maar heb daar zelf van afgezien.
de eindtrappen zijn degelijk wel verschillend en de voeding ook.
De fp10000q heeft iets lichtere eindtrappen en een zwaardere voeding om vier kanalen te voeden.


Als test heb ik de Fp10000q alle kanalen 8 ohm belast en daarnaast twee fp6400 ook per amp twee kanalen 8 ohm belast.
hier zul je echt in de praktijk weinig verschil horen en op de dBc/z meeting weinig meten.


doen we dit in alle kanalen 4 ohm belasten gaan er dingen opvallen.
1. De controle van de conus uitslag is bij de FP10000q zichtbaar groter dan de fp6400.
     Lijkt dus dat de fp6400 beter controle heeft op de speaker.
2. Pieken van een vol uitgestuurde basdrum is niet veel heel veel verschil te merken. Toen we dit bijvoorbeeld met een basgitaar of         synthesizer met sublage tonen hoor je degelijk de fp64000 meer vermogen leveren en de fp10000q hoor je dan toch snel het vermogen terug trekken.  En onder de 60hz merk je toch minder druk en op de meter scheelt het toch aantal dB's!!!!!


doen we dit nu alle Kanalen 2 ohm belasten. Dan wordt het toch echt slechter en is de controle over de conus en het geluid toch ongecontroleerd.


De test speakers waren Martin audio.


En op 2 ohm levers de fp10000q  ook minder vermogen.


mijn mening is de fo10000q te gek voor mid en hoog topkasten/ monitoren passief/actief aan te sturen tot 2 ohm.
Voor sublaag zou ik hem zelf niet zwaarder belasten dan 4 ohm per ch.






Zelf elf gebruik ik 6400 op laag en soms wel tot 1 ohm per ch zonder enige problemen en blijft super strak!
let wel op een stabiele voeding door de belachelijke ampère die er getrokken wordt.
miid hoog topkasten monitoren gebruik ik de 3400.
groet,


Basspeaker

----------


## frederic

Waarom moet je mid-hoog topkasten meiden?

Ik heb pas EAW 159 toppen en 250subs geïnstalleerd met 2 LA48 labs. 
De toppen werken perfect. Weliswaar met de MLS knoppen ingedrukt  :Smile:

----------


## basspeaker

Bij mij gebruik ik de Mols switches nooit. Gebruik gewoon de limited van de versterkers.
6400 kan ook op mid/hoog alleen zul je dat vermogen never nooit gebruiken. Vandaar de 3400.

Ik heb nog nooit te kort vermogen gehad met deze amps. Vele andere amps kunnen deze bakken niet bij benen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> de eindtrappen zijn degelijk wel verschillend en de voeding ook.
> De fp10000q heeft iets lichtere eindtrappen en een zwaardere voeding om vier kanalen te voeden.
> 
> Zelf elf gebruik ik 6400 op laag en soms wel tot 1 ohm per ch zonder enige problemen en blijft super strak!
> let wel op een stabiele voeding door de belachelijke ampère die er getrokken wordt.
> miid hoog topkasten monitoren gebruik ik de 3400.
> groet,
> 
> 
> Basspeaker



De eindtrappen en voeding zijn exact gelijk in beide versterkers, je kunt ze zonder problemen uitwisselen.
Lab Gruppen raad ook af om de FP10.000Q op 4 kanalen subs te belasten, 8 Ohm gaat idd nog prima maar 4 Ohm is de voeding simpel niet krachtig genoeg voor. De vergelijk met een FP6400 is in deze dan ook niet realistisch. De FP6400 is een heel erg goede eindtrap maar qua prijs per kanaal ook een heel stuk duurder als een FP10.000Q. 
Ik zie het als volgt, je koopt een FP10.000Q voor 2 kanaaltjes sub en je krijgt het mid en hoog kanaaltje er als bonus bij. :Cool: 
Op 1 Ohm belasten en dan nog super strak klinken.... Vraag me dan echt af wat je onder super strak verstaat. :Confused:

----------


## basspeaker

Ik zie het als volgt, je koopt een FP10.000Q voor 2 kanaaltjes sub en je krijgt het mid en hoog kanaaltje er als bonus bij.


Dat at vind ik een goede redenatie!!!!


Ik heb Contact met lab Gruppen en HPA over de eind trappen. Hun konden mij vertellen dat de eindtrappen niet het zelfde was als een fp6400 maar iets lichtere uitvoering waardoor het op 2ohm@2500w uit komt. Uit de fp6400 komt meer uit op 2 ohm.
De voeding is in de fp10000q heeft een grotere capaciteit dan de fp6400 omdat deze ook 4 kanalen moet voeden.


Onder strak blijven klinken versta ik dat als de versterker op zacht vol volume draait op 1 ohm per ch en op vol vermogen veranderd er niks aan het klankbeeld, gaat niet gecomprest klinken op dat je andere complicaties krijgt te horen.


Dit in vergelijking tot de fp10000q hoor je dit allemaal wel op 2 en 4 ohm als je alle kanalen gelijkmatig belast.




Dus een echte sub beul is toch na mijn mening een fp6400 of vergelijkbare apparaten.


De fp10000q vind ik ideaal op links en rechts een amp neer te leggen op foh.
ch1 sub en ch 2-3-4 voor de actieve top.

----------

